# Eriksen wins best tandem at North American Handmade Bicycle Show



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Kent on the win in the tandem categoy. That bike is amazing! :thumbsup:

http://www.2011.handmadebicycleshow.com/2011/02/27/2011-nahbs-award-winners/

We got to see that bike up close and personal in at a race in Laramie WY last year (along with its twin that Chuck and Karla race).

Any of you with a few $$$ to burn, that is one SWEET tandem!!!


----------

